# ASUS VN248H vs. Philips 234E5QHSB (Oder anderer 23&quot;/24&quot; Monitor unter 250 Euro)



## RM7 (29. Juli 2013)

Hi

wie die Überschrift schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem 23 - 24 Zoll Monitor unter 250 Euro, besser noch unter 200 Euro.
Hauptsächlich für Office Anwendungen, Internet und zum Filme gucken. Panel sollte IPS oder VA (bzw. MVA etc.) sein. Dabei bin ich auf die beiden hier gestoßen, welche noch relativ neu sind und zu denen es noch keine TEstberichte gibt: 

Philips - LCD-Monitor mit SmartImage Lite Ultraschmaler Rahmen, 58,4 cm (23"), MHL - 234E5QHSB/00 - Heimmonitore - Monitore - PC-Produkte und Telefone
VN248H - Monitors & Projectors - ASUS

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem der beiden Monitore gemacht oder kann mir vieleicht jemand eine bessere Alternative nennen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

Kann es sein, dass beide brandneu sind? Der Asus ist bei Amazon http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VN248H-LED-Monitor-D-Sub-Reaktionszeit/dp/B00DRPZBQI  erst seit Anfang Juli verfügbar. Der Phillips seit Juni. Da wird es schwer, schon Erfahrungen zu finden. 


Sind Spiele denn auch ein Thema? Bei Filmen isses halt auch schwer: viele Monitore sind zB gut für Foto&co, aber nicht für Filme oder umgekehrt. Soll nur der PC angeschlossen werden? 

Vlt schau Dir diesen hier auch mal an: Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" (860-10161/860-10150) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  rechts neben dem Bild sind auch Links zu Tests, und bei manchen Shops findest Du auch Kundenmeinungen zb bei mindfactory, Amazon und alternate. Etwas günstiger zB BenQ BL2400PT, 24" (9H.L4RLB.SBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  dafür auch nicht ganz so gut bewertet. Oder noch günstiger BenQ GW2450HM, 24" (9H.L8RLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RM7 (29. Juli 2013)

Ja die beiden Monitore sind ziemlich neu. Ich wollte nur nicht erst warten bis Testberichte erscheinen, deshalb habe ich die Frage hier gestellt..

Ich würde meinen Laptop an ihn anschließen, da ich besser mit einem großen Bildschirm arbeiten kann... Ich spiele eigentlich garnicht, vieleicht schließe ich ab und zu eine PS3 an, aber das ist kein so wichitger Punkt. Was wäre denn der Unterschied, also was ist für Fotos etc. wichitg und was für Filme?

Die Monitore gefallen mir nicht so, hab auch überlegt vieleicht den Samsung S24C750P zu kaufen, die 27 Zoll Version davon hat auch realtiv gute Testberichte, aber der Monitor soll ziemlich hoch sein und nicht Höhenverstellbar...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2013)

Für Filme wäre zB ein LCD-TV noch besser  aber es geht halt um die Fragen: bewegte Bilder wichtig ja/nein? Kontrast? Farb"echtheit" usw., da kann halt einer für zB Fotos besser sein, aber für Filme schlechter oder umgekehrt. Aber ehrlich gesagt: wirklich "schlecht" sind die alle nicht, es kann halt nur sein, dass Du bei nem direkten Vergleich den einen besser findest als den anderen oder wenn Du jetzt zB Fotograf wärest, dass DANN ein Monitor mit nicht 100% Farbtreue extrem ungeeignet ist. so oder könntest Du natürlich einen bestellen und zu Hause schauen, ob er okay ist. Wenn nein, kannst Du den ja zurücksenden.

Was hat Dein Laptop denn für nen Grafikausgang?


PS: hab grad mal die Amazon-Angebote für heute angeschaut http://www.amazon.de/Angebote/b/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27?ie=UTF8&node=872398 , da sind zufällig zwei IPS-Monitore von Acer drin in 23-24 Zoll: der hier ab 14h http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CTETTF2 und der ab 18h http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CTLZGAM  weiß aber nicht, zu welchem Preis die dann verkauft werden )


----------

